# [solved]Daten Partition für Linux & W7

## guije

Hallo Freunde/innen,

kann ich eine Partition in ext3 auch in meinem DUALBOOT W7 benutzen?

Benötige eine Daten Partition, die ich mit Linux und W7 nutzen kann.

Bekomme das aber nicht hin.

Hatte schon eine Partiton mit FAT32 über Gentoo angelegt, die wird aber nicht im W7 angezeigt und ich kann der Partition keine Laufwerksbuchstaben geben.

Hatte aber jetzt gelsesen das ext3 auch mit W7 nutzbar ist.

Also: Wie händel ich das am besten, eine Partition für Linux und W7 nutzbar zu machen?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hatte aber jetzt gelsesen das ext3 auch mit W7 nutzbar ist.
> 
> Also: Wie händel ich das am besten, eine Partition für Linux und W7 nutzbar zu machen?

 

1) Du kannst von Linux direkt auf die NTFS Partition von Windows zugreifen und Lesen/Schreiben

Siehe: ntfs-3g

2) Du kannst mit ext2 IFS oder  ex2fsd von Windows auf ext2/3 Partitionen zugreiffen

Siehe: http://www.fs-driver.org/ und http://www.ext2fsd.com/

----------

## guije

Danke, klappt gut ....

----------

